# best apologetics forums



## Scott

WHat are the best apologetics forms/boards on the net?


----------



## raderag

> _Originally posted by Scott_
> WHat are the best apologetics forms/boards on the net?



Do you want to argue with atheists?


----------



## Scott

No, to discuss apologetic issues with Christians.


----------



## raderag

> _Originally posted by Scott_
> No, to discuss apologetic issues with Christians.



Well, if you want to sharpen your skills, you might try over at CARM.org. I have logged about 7k posts over there. I have not posted over there for a while as I am taking a break.

There are some very good apologists, and some very tough atheists. You can see your arguments at work.

http://www.carm.org/boards.htm

The owner of the board is a Former PCA guy (Westminster grad).


----------



## panta dokimazete

www.apologetics.com


----------



## Semper Fidelis

Dr. James White's site is really good:
http://www.aomin.org


----------



## August

You can try our forum:
http://discussions.godandscience.org/


----------

